
A blog to help none-technical folks understand the porous nature of security - AdminDogg
https://beatyconsultancy.co.uk/blog/how-secure-is-secure-enough/
======
maxrev17
If only more business owners could read this one! Useful and quick intro to
security without needing a compsci degree :)

